
Looks like Bootsnipp.com has been hacked (and defaced) - n8m
http://bootsnipp.com/
======
n8m
But I wonder why? I wasn't aware that Bootsnipp had any political/ideological
message that would clash with ... well ... anything?

~~~
shikhil587
Most of the times, hackers hack the websites just to convey their hatred for
something. Website being linked to an ideology or political organization
hardly matters to them.

OR

Sometimes they hack a website on a server and if symlink is ON, other websites
on the same server can be compromised.

------
shikhil587
Yes looks like it has been hacked and defaced.

